# Hi New here! Rock Climbing coffee drinker.



## IveBeanGrounded (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'm Dan.

I enjoy rock climbing and sometimes running. Althought I don't do a lot of running nowadays just the odd race. I am a private landlord and have just started to sell coffee gift boxes.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

welcome to the forum !


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - is there a link to being a private landlord and selling coffee gift boxes??


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome to the forum - *is there a link* to being a private landlord and selling coffee gift boxes??


I thought that too......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Depends I guess if the customers for the gift boxes are his tenants , but that sounds quite obvious .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When you've eliminated the impossible whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome, great username by the way!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)




----------

